# [GNOME] USE para hibernar/suspender desde el panel (abierto)

## tahawk

Hola,

Tengo una máquina instalada con Gentoo la cual hiberna y suspende perfectamente con los comandos hibernate y hibernate-ram. El tema es que me gustaría que me aparecieran los botones en el panel de apagado de gnome pero no se que USE debo activar.

----------

## Stolz

No uso GNOME pero imagino que la USE necesario podría ser "acpi". Veo que el paquete gnome-applets la usa. Tal vez no sea cuestión de USE sino que con instalar cierto paquete baste. Por ejemplo en KDE si no instalas KDM no aparecen las opciones para cerrar sesión/cambiar de usuario. A ver si alguien que use GNOME te orienta mejor que yo.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## tahawk

Ya probe a recompilar gnome-applets con la USE acpi activada pero la verdad es que no noté ningun cambio. Las opciones seguia siendo reiniciar y apagar.

----------

## AnFe

Creo que con instalar gnome-power-manager te sale, pero no te lo puedo asegurar.

Un saludo!

----------

## tahawk

Bueno en cuanto tenga un momento lo pruebo y ya os diré!!

----------

## tahawk

Bueno pues he estado revisando y gnome-power-manager ya lo tenia instalado. También he estado mirando las USE's disponibles y son:

         USE="X -debug -doc -test" 

por lo que no parece que ninguna de ellas tenga algo que ver con mi problema.

----------

## Coghan

Son un poco antiguos pero igual te ayudan a seguir investigando, no uso Gnome por lo que no te puedo indicar más.

Gnome fails to hibernate & suspend

[Gnome] Menú de acciones de terminar la sesión (cerrado)

[GDM] Añadir nuevas opciones (Abierto)

----------

## gringo

apenas he usado gnome, así que no estoy seguro del todo, pero creo que tienes instalar hal con el use laptop, lo que te instalará pm-utils.

saluetes

----------

## tahawk

Bueno al final lo que he hecho ha sido crearme un par de botones en el panel con la siguiente orden respectivamente:

```

gksudo /usr/sbin/hibernate

gksudo /usr/sbin/hibernate-ram

```

Así incluso es más cómodo. Lo que estaría bien seria poder ejecutar los comandos sin el gksudo, directamente con mi usuario. ¿Es eso posible? Porque según los permisos tengo derechos de ejecución pero solo me permite hibernar desde root.

----------

